# Going into Reg Forces



## Gibson27 (2 Jan 2005)

more of an opinion question. 

What do you guys think about previous cadet experience in reference to getting accepting into a MOC like Infantry or anything for that matter? Do you think they look at your cadet files? Mine were sent to the recruiting office upon applying. I have done the CLI Adventure instructor, i guess it's useless now in terms of applying for the Reg Forces


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (2 Jan 2005)

The only use your cadet file will be is as a reference to the recruiter (same as a cicvilian providing voluntary community service as a reference).The discipline and drill you learned as a cadet will obviously be an asset but I believe the only qualification transferable is a jump course.As many reservists have learned, when going reg, you will have to accept what they offer, even if it means doing courses over again.


----------



## Burrows (2 Jan 2005)

Please read the FAQ


----------



## Navalsnpr (3 Jan 2005)

When I joined the RegF in '92, I was awarded 6 months towards pay and promotion. In other words, I hit my pay raises 6 months before anyone else on my Basic and was promoted 6 months before any of them.


----------



## alan_li_13 (3 Jan 2005)

If you apply for ROTP, recruiting demands that you acquire copies of your course reports from camp.


----------



## Navalsnpr (3 Jan 2005)

They will always insist that all Cadet Corps documentation on the individual be forwarded to the Recruiting Centre. 

Additionally, it is always nice if the CO of the Corps write a Official Letter to the Recruiting Centre on your behalf commenting on your past performance and your potential. Not all Corps CO's do it, but it can give you the edge when competing for openings in the RegF. This letter should accompany your Cadet Corps File to the Recruiting Centre.


----------



## Gibson27 (3 Jan 2005)

I was lucky enough to get my CO to be a reference and she sent my files to the recruiting centre. I'd love to get pay and promotion advances earlier but i don't think it will happen. Hopefully i can swing something with my partial completion of my mechanics trade, ( 4 out of 6 semesters).


----------



## Navalsnpr (3 Jan 2005)

Did you receive your Master Cadet (Gold Star) certifcation?


----------



## kwan (4 Jan 2005)

I don't think NSCE will help in Regs... you will need to requalify as an instructor... although your experience in a leadership role will be of asistence, you won't be placed in such a role for a VERY LONG time =D


----------



## Burrows (4 Jan 2005)

mentioned here...it does have some impact upon your CF Career

Accelerated Career Progression in the CF for Former Cadets: http://army.ca/forums/threads/12946.0.html


----------



## Gibson27 (4 Jan 2005)

Navalsnpr...

Yeah i had my gold star, was working on the NSCE but when it came time for me to write it, i moved away. Shitty deals, that's one thing i would have liked to finish.

I checked out that link, wouldn't apply to me, I finished in 99, you gotta have 3 years of cadets in the last 5 years. Only thing i have going for me now in terms or promotion or pay increase is my trade possibly.


----------



## Navalsnpr (4 Jan 2005)

Too bad about that.

Hopefully they can offer you something trade related.


----------



## Gibson27 (7 Jan 2005)

Just to drop a line, My interview, med and physical for the Regs is on Jan 20th, 

Then the months of waiting, on the rock it takes about 4-6 months (NL).

Hurry up and wait time...... :threat:


----------



## steely (14 Jan 2005)

yeah, but isn't it true that cadet instructer cadres or cadet officers...when transferring to reg force, get to automatically keep their commissions, and just due BOTC (don't even need the degree)......I wonder how long they have to be a CIC to get that kind of deal with CFRC?


----------



## Navalsnpr (14 Jan 2005)

CIC Officers can not just transfer to the RegF. They would have to do BOTC as the BOQ given to CIC Officers doesn't even compare to the BOTC Crse.

I used to be a CIC Officer and because I joined as a NCM, I had to re-sign my commission prior to enrolling. Luckily I still got to keep my scroll!!


----------



## steely (14 Jan 2005)

Hmmm, CIC transfered to regular officer....did you need a degree?


----------



## Burrows (14 Jan 2005)

hes an NCM not an officer...


----------



## Navalsnpr (14 Jan 2005)

As Burrows indicated, I'm an NCM (A Petty Officer 2nd Class to be exact)

If anyone does decide to go this route, that is from a CIC Officer to an NCM, they must do the following:

Inform the recruiters that you are a CIC Officer
Release to the Sup List
Release off the Sup List and re-sign your commission.


----------



## steely (15 Jan 2005)

so i guess technically you are a commisioned P2, and that would be strange saluting a P2 then?  how long your transfer take


----------



## Navalsnpr (15 Jan 2005)

I was a 2Lt on a Tues, Released to Sup List on Wed, Released off the Sup List on Thurs and was swore in as an NCM on Friday.

I had an application into the Recruiters for a couple of years, but the trade wasn't open that I wanted. It was only 2 months from the time I decided what trade I would take and the day I headed off to Cornwallis.


----------



## Inch (15 Jan 2005)

steely said:
			
		

> so i guess technically you are a commisioned P2, and that would be strange saluting a P2 then?   how long your transfer take



No he's not. He said he resigned his commission meaning that he is no longer commissioned.

I know a CIC officer that went reg force pilot, he got to keep his commission but that's about it. He started all over again as a 2Lt with us on BOTC.


----------



## Gibson27 (21 Jan 2005)

Update:

went to the recruiting centre for my phys,med and interview. Physical was stopped due to high blood pressure, I was given clearance forms for my family doc to sign. I had what they call "White Coat Hypertension" which means my blood pressure rises when i see a doctor. At the time i was doing the step test it was 150/86 and took an hour to reside to 140/84. So I'm fine there now, doc gave me green light.

Went to medical, needed to clear my vision, scoliosis, and blood pressure again. More forms.

Went to the eye doc today, mild near sighted, eyes a little bad but glasses were not necessary but a good idea for shooting, so i have a prescription. Green light again.

Called today to reschedule my PT test on Tuesday at 4. Also i need my cadet documents, if i can get them.lol.

That's it, I'll keep you posted.

BTW, I changed my order of choices in the interrview which i passed. 

1St choice... Veh Tech
2nd .... Infantry
3RD .... Armoured Soldier


----------

